

Show HN: A (very) simple todo list site I wrote - AndrewVos

My first real ruby project. I chose to use Sinatra because it seemed really quick to learn, as opposed to rails.<p>The idea behind this site is that you group items using the colours on the left. For example, when I'm going shopping I group all shopping list items in blue. You can click an item to strike it through, which I've been using as a sort of "done" state before deleting the item.<p>I've been using this tool a lot lately, and it has helped me pay attention to the finer details at work.<p>http://www.listabulous.co.uk<p>Code for the site is here:
https://github.com/AndrewVos/Listabulous
======
petervandijck
Todo lists are the new blogging tools. Easy coding exercise.

~~~
AndrewVos
Yup I agree. A lot of fun too.

